# Passat brakes locking up!



## klosar (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a 2002 Passat 2.8 v6 4motion.

All 4 of my the brakes are locking up, also the brake pedal feels very hard, like there is too much pressure there or something.

I'm not sure what to do, i keep hearing all kinds of different answers from people.

Some say, its calipers, ABS valve block, and i cant even think of the other things they have mentioned. If anyone has any clue, i would appreciate the feed back.Thank you in advance.

Have a good day!


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

you have what many of us spend time and $ to have. 

a firm responsive pedal in a VW :banghead:


----------

